# trying to install empire earth 1



## naruto321 (Oct 3, 2013)

i have empire earth cd. i installed it but i can't play the game :huh::huh::huh::huh::huh:
it says it can not connect to the server


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How old is the game?

Have you tried to contact their game support?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The official multiplayer servers for Empire Earth were taken down in 2008.


----------

